# gps fix for cm4dx



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have looked all over and can't find the GPS fix for the cm7 can someone point me in the right direction


----------



## atomic21 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1347

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Gps has been fixed since nightly 7. Also search before you ask something, and dont post questions in the developers forum.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

> Also search before you ask something, and dont post questions in the developers forum.


Dang, that's brutal...sauce.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

atomic21 said:


> http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1347
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


 this fix doesnt fix the gps...but either way u should be running the newest nightly. im totally gonna have to update the OP for cm4dx so people know not to install the first version made.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok Im sorry I posted here... I did search but no joy sir. How about don't jump me for a question. I had no intentions of making someone angry.

Also I'm running justice Rom by team liberty.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Ok Im sorry I posted here... I did search but no joy sir. How about don't jump me for a question. I had no intentions of making someone angry.
> 
> Also I'm running justice Rom by team liberty.


dont mind him. he's just grumpy sometimes. lol. we're here to help you out.

here you go. http://www.mediafire.com/?q8mc8lmlmplq01e


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Ok Im sorry I posted here... I did search but no joy sir. How about don't jump me for a question. I had no intentions of making someone angry.
> 
> Also I'm running justice Rom by team liberty.


ya man its no biggie. we can just move it for u anyways no problem. but i also updated the ops tonight for everyone :-D


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Big help thanks tons I was worried about getting my GPS working thanks guys


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry im just here to be Brutal  its ok we were all noobz.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

lol shortly after i flashed justice rom and this fix my droid x died, something to do with the hardware. i dont know if it is a coincidence or just bad timing! but either way i have another X and am doing the same thing to it lol ill know in a few days if it was the procedure. lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> lol shortly after i flashed justice rom and this fix my droid x died, something to do with the hardware. i dont know if it is a coincidence or just bad timing! but either way i have another X and am doing the same thing to it lol ill know in a few days if it was the procedure. lol


sounds like bad timing to me. iv never really hard of a rom installation completely breaking a phone


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea it completely broke it lol


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats sucky man im sorry.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

It's all good now got a new x, and it's rocking the same set up. Also my battery life is horrible any idea how to fix that?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

What rom r u running now? Justice?


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> What rom r u running now? Justice?


Yea I'm running justice v1


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> sounds like bad timing to me. iv never really hard of a rom installation completely breaking a phone


I've done it once. But that was when I was a noob and tried to flash a theme for a different rom than I was running, then my friend tried to restore a nandroid backup from his EVO. Not the best idea.....


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I've done it once. But that was when I was a noob and tried to flash a theme for a different rom than I was running, then my friend tried to restore a nandroid backup *from his EVO*. Not the best idea.....


Well no shit of course it isnt gonna work.....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Yea I'm running justice v1


i would imagine it goes along side with CM based roms for the DX just having horrible battery life, because of unusually high phone standby usage. So the only thing u can really do. is set up ur automatic screen brightness. So that your screen is dark when u dont need it to be bright. and also might try either imosoyen tweaks or the others ones....juwes memory tweaks. but thats what i do. and i just make sure i have my car charger or my regular charger around me. and it works pretty well for me.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I've done it once. But that was when I was a noob and tried to flash a theme for a different rom than I was running, then my friend tried to restore a nandroid backup from his EVO. Not the best idea.....


 lawl is all i can say :wink2:


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> It's all good now got a new x, and it's rocking the same set up. Also my battery life is horrible any idea how to fix that?


What radio version are you using? .12 gave me horrible battery life.. .07 was much better.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> What radio version are you using? .12 gave me horrible battery life.. .07 was much better.


I am currently on. 07


----------

